# Helor Stance Motor



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

So another interesting single dosing, low RPM, large conical burr grinder. Apparently in pre production. Price is directly competitive with the Mon Con. It's a motorized version or add on to the Helor 102/stance. I'm not finding much info from users about the manual version.

https://helor-coffee.com/buy-now/helor-stance-motor


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

That's a really good design - 83mm conical burrs and low rev motor in a modern functional shape. A deconstructed and redesigned Robur/Royal. It may only be a question of time before Mazzer themselves redesign a similar model for a more contemporary market, even though they have a big share in the coffee shop market with dosers. The ZM was much in evidence at the London Coffee Show, but it's a big beast and expensive - not remotely a domestic model. Anyway, it's so nice to see a modern redesign of what are now generations old classics stuck in the Super Jolly type shape. These new models and shapes have to make some of the big grinder companies go back to the drawing board if they're going to keep up. It's like Dyson hit coffee grinders.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I like the look of that


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

It's quite literally a Helor hand grinder with a motor designed to attach to it. Too bad no one did this with the HG-1. So how good is the Helor Stance?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I almost orgasmed....I should ask Chris Natoli about this one, perhaps he has tried one?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

That would pair nicely with a LaPav


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I almost orgasmed....I should ask Chris Natoli about this one, perhaps he has tried one?


Please ask. It checks a lot of boxes if it produces in the cup.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

That is a stunning grinder


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

So I contacted both Helor and Option-O and received a prompt response from both. I ask Option-O if they would open up the motor unit and show us the inside. They politely declined but provided some encouraging information about the design and implementation. I ask Helor which burr set was packaged with the Motor Compete package and it's the Mazzer. Really tempting grinder. I'm on the list for September Kaftek Conical but this is a very interesting alternative in the same price range.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

I think the Helor Stance motor looks far nicer than the monolith but thats just personal taste. It has massive conical burrs as well.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

They describe the burr set as 83mm and conical, but it always sounded more likely that this would be the flat burrs used in the Mazzer Major etc. Is this what you mean? My caveman choice is to just get a Major, but the Helor is much prettier!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

And 5 times more expensive.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Jony said:


> And 5 times more expensive.


Reassuringly so.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> They describe the burr set as 83mm and conical, but it always sounded more likely that this would be the flat burrs used in the Mazzer Major etc. Is this what you mean? My caveman choice is to just get a Major, but the Helor is much prettier!


From the Helor site:

The Professional burr set features burrs from Mazzer, the precise 10 faceted steel burrs offer a 33% increase in grind path length, resulting in exceptional grind dynamics.


----------



## WTell (Jan 3, 2018)

Sam at HB recently borrowed a HSM to do a review. Worth waiting for I'd say. I'm about to order pending Gorgeous One's approval. (note to self; make sure she reads this:angel


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm following it/him on HB and looking forward to his assessment of the grinder. Certainly checks all the boxes if it performs as well as one would hope.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

HB has a nice thread from a member with a pre-production review of a Stance Motor.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

ncrc51 said:


> From the Helor site:
> 
> The Professional burr set features burrs from Mazzer, the precise 10 faceted steel burrs offer a 33% increase in grind path length, resulting in exceptional grind dynamics.


What data is there to confirm their claim of "exceptional grind dynamics"?

T.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dsc said:


> What data is there to confirm their claim of "exceptional grind dynamics"?
> 
> T.


What even are "exceptional grind dynamics"? Seems to me if you have a vague, undefinable quality, you can safely say whatever you want about it.

There is almost no meaningful, comparative data on any grinders. Unless it is obviously broken in some way, it'll likely work just as intended.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Akin to prefixing some slopping hypothesis with, 'scientists say'.....


----------

